# please help!



## sunnybunny (Mar 28, 2006)

I have a house full of the flu.  Does anyone have home remedies or recipes for things easy on the tummy?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 28, 2006)

chicken soup i use the boulion cubes 1 cube per 8 oz water disolved I usually make about 8 cups... I then place egg noodles in the broth and cook until tender, also THE BRAT DIET... BROTH,RICE,APPLESAUCE, AND TOAST WITHOUT BUTTER...gatorade,any electrolyte providing drink...
Hope everyone feels better soon


----------



## pdswife (Mar 28, 2006)

yeap do the brat diet Sunny!   Bannans, rice, applesauce and toast.  

and drink lots of liquid!!   Feel better soon.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 28, 2006)

The opinion of my parents when I was growing up was garlic helped prevent the flu.

Apart from that more exercise (particularly cardio) and sex (where applicable) will also help prevent getting sick in the future. Both are proven to boost your immune system.

In terms of helping to relieve flu symptoms, try this. Green or black tea, big squeeze of lemon juice and sweeten with honey.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 28, 2006)

I've completely tossed all my boullion cubes in favor of cartoned Swanson Chicken broth. The regular type - not the organic. Tastes like it was made from roasted chicken - FAR FAR FAR less salt than boullion cubes - & absolutely delicious as a hot beverage all on its own. I frequently have a mug of it in the afternoon instead of tea or coffee. Nukes up in 2 minutes in the microwave.

I always have a carton of it in the fridge. I just mark the date I opened it on the side, since it should be used or frozen within 2 weeks of opening.

Swanson should be paying me a commission I recommend this stuff so often - lol!!!

Salty boullion cubes - whether chicken, beef, veg, or whatever - are a thing of the past.


----------



## Caine (Mar 28, 2006)

CHICKEN SOUP, WITH FEET!


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 28, 2006)

Sunnybunny - Aawww, I feel for you and your family. We had a horrible flu in my house - twice!  I agree with the other posters, stick with BRAT diet - saltine crackers, 7up or coke seemed to help.   Popsicles or italian ice worked too.  

Aside from the food aspect - disinfect, disinfect, disinfect. I was the only one in the house, both times, that did not get sick - and I held a sick baby in my arms for days on end - puke and all.  I had a lysol or clorox wipe in my hand at all times - never touched anything without the wipe inbetween - doorknobs, cabinets, remote, phone, nothing!  I literally bathed in lysol spray every night.  Blessings to you and your family - stay well!


----------



## middie (Mar 28, 2006)

Believe it or not this helps my son. I make jello and keep it warm so it doesn't firm up and let him sip on it. Applesauce, crackers, and ginger ale or 7-Up seems to work for me better than anything.


----------



## sunnybunny (Mar 28, 2006)

*Thank you*

Thanks so much for all of your replies.  We have been doing gingerale and saltines.  It seems to be working.  My 4 year old is doing a lot better, she was throwing up since Friday.  My husband however is not doing so well.  I really appreciate all of the advice!


----------



## mish (Mar 28, 2006)

JELL-O Shots.  Probably doesn't help, but after a few, well, ??? I don't remember why I got out of bed.  Nyquill (sp) and Orange soda in a blender, lol.  Saw it on Sex and the City.  j/k

Chicken noodle soup & a grilled cheese sammich makes me feel better.

Awww, get well soon.  Laughter helps.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 28, 2006)

Of course if you were in Australia I would just describe the unfailing cure-all, Vegemite on toast.

Nobody in Australia gets sick due to Vegemite, it's our best kept secret.


----------



## sunnybunny (Mar 28, 2006)

*scratch that*

I think my 6 year old needs an exorcism...


----------



## middie (Mar 28, 2006)

Awww that poor baby. Lots of fluids bunny, no matter how much comes back at ya lol.


----------



## Claire (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm too late for Sunny, but for anyone who might be tuning in, Mom used to make ginger tea.  Half to whole tsp of ground ginger, boiling water, honey, and for my sisters, milk (I never liked milk).  Stir.  This will really sweat out your respitory system, especially if you can handle that last gulp, and ginger is a tummy settler.  Hubby wants ginger tea anytime he's sick.  I won't say it's a culinary delight, but the stuff really works -- settles the tummy, clears the head, nose, throat, lungs.


----------



## Caine (Mar 30, 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Nobody in Australia gets sick due to Vegemite, it's our best kept secret.


Please continue to keep it. That stuff tastes HORRIBLE!


----------

